# Tour de St. George (Utah)



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone here ever do this century? If so, how did you like it? I spent my childhood years there, but haven't been there in ages. Looking forward to riding my old stomping grounds. The spring tour this year is April 14. There's also a fall tour.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have done the Fall. It was a lot of relatively short hills. The climb up to Snow Canyon was pretty rough at about mile 90. I have done the Desperado Dual as well, both put on by the same folks. I found both races well supported.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Clyde250. It seems the course is reversed this year, at least the spring, because the climb to Snow Canyon is first...glad about that...not exactly back in shape yet. The Desperado is on my bucket list as well.


----------

